# Siamese Fighting Fish - 1 large eye, unhealthy look



## Oliver (Jan 10, 2007)

I have a Siamese Fighting Fish called Leon who has been living in a large fish tank (approx 15" x 10" x 10" in size) for 3 months. We feed him well, check the water PH levels, and also change 10% of the water every two weeks or so making sure the water is the correct temperature and that the protective coat solution is applied correctly to condition the water. 

On Sunday I noticed that one of his eyes had swollen up and is slightly cloudy. He also has bad conditioned fins, like they are lifeless and the ends look like bits might be falling off.

Before Sunday he was in fine spirits, eating and swimming around. Now, he seems to be spending a lot of time at the bottom of the tank miserable.

Please help me, as I need to startt the rescue procedure tonight.

I have another smaller tank that I can transfer him too, and some ICH liquid - the blue stuff that supposedly killd the organism.

UI also have a bookm called Guide to the healthy aquarium that lists all of the dedeases in the back, but there are so many I just dont know where to start. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi and welcome aboard.:wave:


Oliver said:


> On Sunday I noticed that one of his eyes had swollen up and is slightly cloudy. He also has bad conditioned fins, like they are lifeless and the ends look like bits might be falling off.


Sounds like your betta has a pop-eye. What were your water parameters? Wrong water conditions could be the issue here. As for the fins, pics will help. I can't figure out what exactly is happening to the fins?


> I have another smaller tank that I can transfer him too, and some ICH liquid - the blue stuff that supposedly killd the organism.


Methylene blue? I wouldn't treat him yet or you might end up treating it with a wrong medication which can be fatal.


----------



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

popeye can also be caused by too much current in the tank, and betas prefer still water anyways.


----------



## Oliver (Jan 10, 2007)

I moved leon into a tank with fresh water and he seems a little bit better (both of his fins are now working). However, his belly is going white, his eye still sticks out, and his fins are looking real bad. I have posted an image so you can see.

I can get some medication today and need to know what to get. I think I need some antibacterial medicene, or Dropsy medicene (although I am not sure this is what he has)

Help


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Unfortunately I have seen this problem a lot. DO NOT treat with ick medication, this is NOT ICK!

What you betta is suffering from is a bacterial and fungal problem, and possibly popeye from looking at the pictures.

The best place for him right now is in a bowl, kept warm (mid 80's), and away from any stress. Keep his water extremely clean, 50% water change/day. Also, keep him well fed, this will help to boost his immune system. 

If you choose to use medication, the best thing for him is a combination of "Fungus Eliminator" by Jungle, and Methylene Blue. Dose it according to the directions in a large enough container/bucket, and change his bowl water daily with this medicated solution daily. If covered, you can keep and use this medicated water for up to 48 hrs after it is mixed, but after 48 hrs throw it out and mix fresh. BE VERY CAREFUL NOT TO OVERDOSE the medication.

There are other medication options, but this is one that I have found to be of the 2 most effective without risk to the fish. Bettas are very sensitive to medications, so be careful what you try to use.
If you need more help, let me know, I'll do what I can. If you LFS doesn't stock the meds you need, let me know and I can send you a link of where to order it from.
Good Luck!


----------



## Oliver (Jan 10, 2007)

LEON IS STILL ALIVE!!

I have been using 'all natural Pimafix' and he seems to be getting his colour and apetite back. However, I have noticed that his fins are still getting a little bit worse. One if his fins has a cooton like growth on it.

Any suggestions as to what this could be? The prima fix treats fungal effects on body and fins, so surely the meds #i am giving him should work?

http://www.msponds.com/SUBcategory.php?cat...ame=Pond Care

Primafix is the second item down... 

Gonna change %50 water soon...


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Not all meds will be effective on all illnesses. Especially with bettas, I have seen some very "resistant" strains of bacteria and fungus... 
Once a strain is immune to a certain medication, it isn't going to have much effect, which is what it sounds like you're dealing with here.

Once again, I will suggest the meds I stated in my previous post. There are a few others available, but these meds seem to treat the widest range of issues, and offer you the best chance of taking care of any fungal problems you are now having.

The most important things in curing your fish are going to be clean water, good food, and a small tank/bowl where he will experience the least amount of stress. Keep him warm, also... 80 - 85 degrees is best when they are sick.
Good Luck to you!


----------



## Oliver (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for your help. I have ordered the two meds you mentioned so I should get them in the next day or two. Untill then I will make sure he is warm, well fed, and has a daily 50% water change.


----------



## Oliver (Jan 10, 2007)

Bad news. Leon seems to have a major fin fungus. I am using what medication is available to me:

Primafix antifungal remedy

Fungistop fish fngus cure

his right fin has been eaten away and his tummy fin has rotted right up to his belly - which is looking.

I think I'm gonna have to put him down soon as nothing seems to be helping him.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

dont put him down, keep treating him until your certain he has no chance


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Take a look at the active ingredients in those 2 medications... if you see the same things listed, you could be overdosing him. I wouldn't use both of those meds together (at same time). Overdosing can cause as much harm as not giving him anything at all.


----------



## Kathryn (Sep 10, 2006)

Just do what everyone has told you. Keep him in warm water, do 50% daily water changes, continue treating him THE CORRECT AMOUNT of meds, and do not put him down. Many fish live through these sorts of things; don't give up.
Good luck,
Kathryn

P.S Also make sure he has a varied diet of both flake and live food such as bloodworm and brineshrimp.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I would suggest the betta pellet food over the flakes. Many bettas won't eat the flake food. If your fish eats flake, you'll want to make sure it's "betta flake food" and not just standard tropical flakes... the standard tropical flake food doesn't hold enough for nutritional content for a betta.


----------



## Oliver (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, he's still alive. Minis his right fin and half the lower fin.

He is currently on Fungus Eliminator and Methylene Blue.

Now the water is blue it's really difficult to see him (he is also blue)

One thing that concerns me are he water changes you have all been recommeding. If the medicine is in the water and I change 20% does this mean I have to put more medicine in to compensate?

Thanks


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

With the water changes, they should be done with fresh medicated water. It is much easier to dose both of those meds if you work with a larger container of water (3 gallon bucket) with a cover on it. Use the water, then cover it and use it for the next change, also. The prepared water can be used safely for 24 hrs after mixing it. Be very careful NOT TO OVERDOSE these meds. The fungus eliminator has salt in it, and too much of either of those meds could cause more harm than good.

After a week of using the medicated water, then do the water changes with fresh unmedicated water, the color will come out as the meds are dilluted.
Give him a good week after meds with clean water, good food, and warm temps and see if he hasn't begun recovering yet. If not, let me know because there is one other medication that is safe and effective on the bettas, but it's a bit more potent than the 2 you are currently using, so I hesitated to suggest it because of the fish's current condition. I was afraid that it would be too strong for him in this state.

I have had great luck with the 2 meds you are using now, as have the others I have coached through this sort of problem. I have spent many years researching the bettas and the various meds available. Many of the fungus and bacterial problems seen now days in the bettas are resistant to most common meds on the market.

There used to be an awesome med on the market for the bettas, but it was made by Aquatronics, who went out of business a couple of years ago. I have heard that Jungle Pet Supplies has picked up the patent on these meds, but I have as of yet to see them on the market again. When these meds were no longer available, I spent months doing the research to come up with a comparable mixture of ingredients to mimic the old medication. The fungus eliminator and methy blue combination was as close as I could get. If you ever have the chance to purchase a medication called "spectrogram", grab some... it's always useful when keeping bettas and probably the most effective med I have ever found for their bacterial and fungal issues.

Good Luck and let me know if you need any further help.


----------



## Oliver (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, he's still alive. 

I recently placed in some fresh water and am treating with the anti fungus meds. Some thing's I have noticed:

-He is swimming around a lot more
-He is eating (but not very much)
-Sometimes he tries to hit the heating device with his body (really quickly)
-I am not sure about this (because of the methayne blue in the tank), but maybe his left fin has grown just a little.
-His eye remains the same - really big. Something tells me he is stuck with it.

I am getting a proper filter for my fish tank soon and am getting rid of the underwater gravel filter - in my opinion these underwater gravel filters do not clean the water thoroughly.

Any advice as to how I should continue with Leon as he cannot stay on meds forever?

Thanks


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I would give Leon a good week on the meds, then switch back to using just clean water, but keep doing the water changes every day to every other day for a couple of weeks. He's going to need the clean water to heal properly. Don't give up on the eye problem just yet, either... I have seen some fish recover completely from things like this. Time and a lot of TLC is what he needs now. If his appetite is down, then decrease the amount of food you offer him at one time. As he begins to feel better, his appetite should pick back up. 
As for the heater, what he might be seeing is his reflection in the glass... and thus attacking the other fish he's seeing. If this is what he's doing, that is a good sign, it means he feels up to a fight. A lot of times you can tell just by sitting back and watching for a while. 
Watch for any new symptoms to deveolop, just in case, but it sounds as if he's on his way back to recovery.
Good Luck to you both!


----------



## Oliver (Jan 10, 2007)

Leon died today 

He jumped out of his tank the other day and I rescued him, but he deteriorated really quickly after that.

It's a shame, but I did all I could and treated him the best medicine.

I now have a really good filter that should keep the water cleaner for a new fish. Hopefully it will do a lot better job than the undergravel filter.

Thanks for all of your help.

Oliver


----------

